# Isoetes



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Recently, I was at Hauser Lake, Idaho and collected some Isoetes and was curious if it is possible to identify the species, short of looking at megaspores?

Going off of, https://idfg.idaho.gov/species/taxa/4666 , I think I've have it narrowed down a bit. Hopefully, someone can back up my thinking  .

Isoetes bolanderi
I. echinospora
I. lacustris
I. occidentalis























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

The bigger ones in the pic were the biggest I could find, at about 8cm tall. They were collected at about 60 cm deep in very clear water. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Interesting; Isoetes lacustris and I. echinospora are also native to Europe, but nearly extinct here in Germany.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

I thought that was interesting too. Most distribution maps don't have them listed for North America, but when you look at state surveys here in the US, they are listed as native species.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

